# 35 χρόνια χωρίς τον Έλβις



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

Την ίδια ώρα που κάποιοι θρηνούν για τα 40 χρόνια χωρίς τους υπερεκτιμημένους κτγμ Μπιτλς (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5914-Σαράντα-χρόνια-(και)-χωρίς-τους-Μπιτλς), κάποιοι άλλοι —εμού συμπεριλαμβανομένου— θυμόμαστε ότι η σημερινή μέρα σηματοδοτεί 35 χρόνια χωρίς τον Βασιλιά. Σίγουρα εγώ δεν θα έγραφα τους ίδιους ακριβώς λόγους με αυτούς που αναφέρονται στο παρακάτω άρθρο (κι ούτε με το ίδιο λεκτικό), αλλά είναι κι αυτοί μια αρχή:

http://www.cosmo.gr/Entertainment/M...esley-10-ypokliseis-ston-vasilia.1894347.html

*35 χρόνια χωρίς τον Elvis Presley - 10 υποκλίσεις στον "Βασιλιά"*

Στις 16 Αυγούστου του 1977, ο Elvis έφυγε από τη ζωή αφήνοντας πίσω του έναν iconic ροκ θρύλο που δεν έχει ξεπεραστεί μέχρι σήμερα. Το Cosmo.gr παρουσιάζει 10 σημεία που έχτισαν τον μύθο.




.
Έζησε 42 χρόνια. Παραπάνω από αρκετά για να προλάβει να ξεφύγει από την ταπεινή μοίρα του Tupelo του Μισισιπή όπου γεννήθηκε και να γίνει ο Βασιλιάς του rock'n'roll.
48 χρυσοί δίσκοι, πάνω από 1 δισεκατομμύριο πωλήσεις σε όλο τον κόσμο, ο πιο εμπορικός solo καλλιτέχνης όλων των εποχών. Τώρα που διαβάζεις αυτές τις γραμμές, περισσότεροι από 50.000 άνθρωποι στον κόσμο τον μιμούνται επισήμως και με υπερηφάνεια. Κάποιοι βγάζουν και λεφτά από αυτό.
Αλλά αρκετά με την εισαγωγή. Ο "Βασιλιάς" και 10 κάπως άγνωστοι (εξαιρούνται τα τραγούδια) λόγοι που ο κόσμος θα υποκλίνεται στη μνήμη του, ακόμη και 100 χρόνια μετά τον θάνατό του.
.
*1. Το Jailhouse Rock*




Το μεγαλύτερο (μέχρι το επόμενο) hit του Presley το 1957. Νο 67 στα 500 Καλύτερα Τραγούδια Όλων των Εποχών στη λίστα του Rolling Stone κι ένα τραγούδι που χορεύεται κάθε μέρα σε χιλιάδες spots σε όλο τον κόσμο.
.
*2. Το Rock and Roll Hall of Fame δεν είναι αρκετό*





_(φωτογραφία Getty Images)_
Ο Presley είναι ο μοναδικός τραγουδιστής εκτός του Johnny Cash που έχει περάσει το νοητό κατώφλι τριών(!) διαφορετικών Hall of Fame. Εκτός από αυτό του Rock and Roll, ο Elvis έχει μπει και στο Gospel και στο Country Music. Να σημειωθεί εδώ ότι τα μόλις 3 Γκράμι που κέρδισε ήταν όλα για gospel τραγούδια.
.
*3. Αυτό το Suspicious Minds
*



O Presley ζωντανά (απ' όσο τουλάχιστον έχουμε δει σε βίντεο και αφιερώματα) ήταν ΑΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΤΟΣ. Εδώ, "τρενάρει" για 3 ολόκληρα λεπτά το έπος "Suspicious Minds", γιατί απλά κανείς δεν μπορεί να τον σταματήσει. Η ορχήστρα; Μα, πλάκα κάνεις; Όσο υπάρχουν στριγγλιές από κάτω, ο Βασιλιάς είναι άκοπος.
.
*4. Λευκά κοστούμια στη σκηνή, μαύρη ζώνη στο καράτε
*Μέγας φαν των πολεμικών τεχνών, ο Elvis είχε μαύρη ζώνη στο καράτε, ενώ είχε δώσει στον δάσκαλό του 50.000 δολάρια τη δεκαετία του '60 για να ανοίξει μια σχολή καράτε στο Memphis.
.
*5. Το γράμμα στον Richard Nixon
*




_(φωτογραφία Getty Images)
_Επί προεδρίας Nixon, ο Elvis έστειλε μια επιστολή στον Πρόεδρο των Η.Π.Α. ζητώντας του να τον διορίσει ως undercover αστυνομικό για την καταπολέμηση των ναρκωτικών. Ο Nixon απλά τον κάλεσε στον Λευκό Οίκο και του απένειμε ένα παράσημο τιμής ένεκεν.
.
*6. Ο Βασιλιάς (και) των fan clubs
*Υπάρχουν 600 επίσημα fan clubs του Elvis Presley παγκοσμίως. Μερικά από αυτά είναι παράνομα (βλέπε Πακιστάν, πρώην Σοβιετική Ένωση).
.
*7. Σταρ και στα γραμματόσημα
*




Σύμφωνα με επίσημα στοιχεία των Αμερικάνικων Ταχυδρομείων, το γραμματόσημο με τη φιγούρα του Έλβις (κοστίζει 29 cents) είναι μέχρι και σήμερα αυτό που "πουλάει" περισσότερο.
.
*8. Ο Elvis χτυπά και τον 21ο αιώνα
*Ο Junkie XL πήρε ένα από τα όχι πρώτα σουξέ του Elvis και από το 2002 και μετά, το "A Little Less Conversation" και με ένα ρεμίξ "πάρ'το-χόρεψ'το", η φωνή (και η μνήμη) του Elvis είναι πιο ζωντανή από ποτέ.
.
*9. Yuri Gagarin, να μας συγχωράς
*




Είναι μετρημένο fact ότι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι (περίπου 1,5 δισ.) παρακολούθησαν το περίφημο live του Presley στην Χαβάη (Aloha from Hawaii) που μεταδόθηκε από το δορυφόρο το 1973 παρά την πρώτη φορά που πάτησε ο άνθρωπος στο φεγγάρι (περίπου 1,2 δισ. θεατές). Αυτό.
.
*10. Δεν ήταν κανονικός άνθρωπος
*Ωραίο (και ελληνικότατο) όλο αυτό το χαρούμενο και απαλό "οι μεγάλοι σταρ είναι τόσο προσηνείς και καθημερινοί όσο οι άνθρωποι της διπλανής πόρτας", αλλά, όχι, ο αέρας του Elvis (όπως τον έχουν περιγράψει σεβαστές προσωπικότητες που τον έζησαν από κοντά κι όπως τον βλέπουμε κι εμείς από φωτογραφίες) δεν ήταν (άλλου) ενός γήινου τύπου. Σε καμία περίπτωση. Σταρ παντού. Ακόμη και στον στρατό:




_(φωτογραφία Getty Images)
_


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2012)

Ωραίες οι γραμμές του μπάσου στο Suspicious Minds! (Τι δουλειά έχει ο Γκαγκάριν πάνω στο φεγγάρι;)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

Costas said:


> (Τι δουλειά έχει ο Γκαγκάριν πάνω στο φεγγάρι;)


Κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Την ίδια ώρα που κάποιοι θρηνούν για τα 40 χρόνια χωρίς τους *υπερεκτιμημένους κτγμ Μπιτλς*



:upz:


----------



## Marinos (Aug 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> :upz:



:down:
Συγγνώμη, αλλά...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

Marinos said:


> :down: Συγγνώμη, αλλά...


Απ' τα λίγα πράγματα που είναι πιο υπερεκτιμημένα κι απ' τα Apple!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 16, 2012)

Είναι υπερεκτιμημένοι οι Beatles και δεν είναι ο Pelvis; Δεν πάτε καλά!


----------



## Marinos (Aug 16, 2012)

McZazula...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Είναι υπερεκτιμημένοι οι Beatles και δεν είναι ο Pelvis; Δεν πάτε καλά! View attachment 2924


Θέλεις ν' ανοίξουμε τώρα σοβαρή συζήτηση; Φυσικά κι έτσι είναι!


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Την ίδια ώρα που κάποιοι θρηνούν για τα 40 χρόνια χωρίς τους υπερεκτιμημένους κτγμ Μπιτλς (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5914-Σαράντα-χρόνια-(και)-χωρίς-τους-Μπιτλς), κάποιοι άλλοι —εμού συμπεριλαμβανομένου— θυμόμαστε ότι η σημερινή μέρα σηματοδοτεί 35 χρόνια χωρίς τον Βασιλιά. Σίγουρα εγώ δεν θα έγραφα τους ίδιους ακριβώς λόγους με αυτούς που αναφέρονται στο παρακάτω άρθρο (κι ούτε με το ίδιο λεκτικό), αλλά είναι κι αυτοί μια αρχή:[/I]



Διαβάζοντάς το αυτό σκέφτηκα: καλά Δεκέμβριο δεν έγινε το ψευτοαντιπραξικόπημα; Και τι σχέση έχει αυτό με τους Beatles; (Έπρεπε να είχα κοιτάξει αυτό το 35 πιο προσεκτικά.)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Θέλεις ν' ανοίξουμε τώρα σοβαρή συζήτηση; Φυσικά κι έτσι είναι!



Ρε άντε αγόρασε κανα Samsung 512GB 830 SATA III σε RAID5, κανα HD 7970 για πούρο four-way CrossFireX και 8x8GB PC3-10600 (Patriot - x79) που θες ν' ανοίξουμε και σοβαρή συζήτηση για τον Έλβις! :devil::lol: :twit::twit:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ρε άντε αγόρασε κανα Samsung 512GB 830 SATA III σε RAID5, κανα HD 7970 για πούρο four-way CrossFireX και 8x8GB PC3-10600 (Patriot - x79) που θες ν' ανοίξουμε και σοβαρή συζήτηση για τον Έλβις! :devil::lol: :twit::twit:


Προσοχή — θα ζητήσω τη «βοήθεια του κοινού» *και μάλιστα μέσα στο ίδιο σου το σπίτι!* Βενσερέμος, Βενσερέμος!!! :laugh:

ΥΓ Για πούρο four-way CrossFireX χρειάζομαι *τέσσερις* HD 7970 είπαμε — ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ!


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2012)

Εδώ ίσως κολλάει πρόσφατη συζήτηση με τη μητέρα μου, η οποία αναπολούσε τα εφηβικά της χρόνια στον Καναδά, και μου έλεγε ότι οι ταινίες του Έλβις παίζονταν φυσικά στα κεντρικά σινεμά, όπου οι νεαρές της εποχής περίμεναν στην ουρά για εισιτήριο και το σώου ξεκίναγε από την ουρά, κάθε που έβλεπαν τη φωτογραφία του Έλβις άρχιζαν το τσίριγμα. Μέσα στην αίθουσα εκτυλίσσονταν σκηνές υστερίας όποτε εμφανιζόταν ο Έλβις στην οθόνη: ανήλικες να ουρλιάζουν, να γρατσουνάνε τα μπράτσα τους, να τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους, να κλαίνε, να λιποθυμάνε κλπ κλπ. Ήταν αδύνατο να παρακολουθήσεις την ταινία (ίσως να ήταν καλό αυτό). Από τις φωνές, δεν άκουγες τίποτα. Η μητέρα μου μου είπε ότι πήγε μια- δυο φορές και μετά δεν ξαναπήγε γιατί της φαινόταν χάσιμο χρόνου, αφού σινεμά δεν έβλεπες. Δηλαδή αυτά που βλέπουμε στα επίκαιρα της εποχής δεν ήταν περιστατικά μικρής κλίμακας, κανονισμένα από τους διαφημιστές, αλλά κανονικότατη αρρώστια που είχε πειράξει όλη τη νεολαία. 
Βεβαίως η υστερία δεν θα είχε διάρκεια αν ήταν απλώς ζήτημα εμφάνισης και μάρκετινγκ. Ο Πρέσλης (έτσι τον έλεγε ο παππούς μου, κλίνεται κατά το πρέσβης και συνοδεύεται από τη φράση "πήγε κατά Ισραήλ κι αυτός") είχε φωνάρα και το είδος που υπηρετούσε είχε λαϊκές ρίζες χωρίς να είναι υπερβολικά λαϊκό, και με απήχηση σε όλες τις ηλικίες. 

ΥΓ Για τους Μπητλς (που μικρή τους έλεγα "οι Μπίκλες") δεν υπήρχε ο ίδιος ενθουσιασμός. Εντούτοις, παρόλο που δεν είχαν θαυμαστές στην οικία SBE, είχαμε ένα χαλάκι με τις φάτσες τους, ίδιο με αυτό εδώ, το έστρωνε η γιαγιά μου στο σαλόνι για να μην πατάμε το παρκέ. 

Η μητέρα μου το θεωρούσε το άκρον άωτον της ακαλαισθησίας και το εξαφάνισε πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια. Ήταν στο χάλι του, ούτως ή άλλως, ξεφτισμένο κλπ. Θυμάμαι τον παππού μου να μου κάνει μάθημα τριβιδογνώσεων: αυτός είναι ο Πωλ, κι αυτός ο μικρός, πώς τον λέγανε, να δεις; Α, ναι, Τζωρτζ, κλπ κλπ. Ο παππούς μου είχε μανία με το popular culture και την απομνημόνευση στοιχείων, το αγαπημένο του ανάγνωσμα ήταν το αλμανάκ του 1967, μέχρι που αποφάσισε η μητέρα μου να του κάνει δώρο του '82 και μετά να το κάνει συνήθεια κάθε δυο χρόνια, μέχρι που πέθανε. Από την έκδοση του '67 είχα μάθει όλες τις πρωτεύουσες, καμία δεν ισχύει σήμερα 

ΥΓ2 Την έκφραση "πήγε κατά Ισραήλ" ή "πήγε στην Καπερναούμ" και λοιπά βιβλικά τοπωνύμια για όσους έφυγαν κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά, την έχουμε ή ήταν τοπική γλωσσική ιδιομορφία;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Απ' τα λίγα πράγματα που είναι πιο υπερεκτιμημένα κι απ' τα Apple!



Έλα να κάνουμε μια αγκαλίτσα.:-D


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2012)

Επιτέλους ένα θέμα που πάθιασε τους Λεξιλόγους.  Μια και δεν ανοίξατε ακόμα δημοσκόπηση, ψηφίζω βεβαίως εδώ Ρυθμοσκαθάρια, που άλλωστε ήταν κυρίως συνθέτες, μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό. Δηλαδή συγκρίνουμε μήλα με πορτοκάλια. Τέλος πάντων. Το Πέλβις, πολύ μου άρεσε!

Να και το πρωτότυπο του πρώτου χιτ του Έλβις:








SBE said:


> ΥΓ2 Την έκφραση "πήγε κατά Ισραήλ" ή "πήγε στην Καπερναούμ" και λοιπα βιβλικά τοπωνύμια για όσους έφυγαν κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά, την έχουμε ή ήταν τοπική γλωσσική ιδιομορφία;


Πάντως στα ιταλικά andare a Patrasso σημαίνει ότι κάτι πήγε κατά διαόλου...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

Αξίζει πάντως τον κόπο να δούμε τι γράφει η Μπριτάνικα:

*1. Ο Έλβις: http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/475282/Elvis-Presley*
Elvis Presley, in full Elvis Aaron Presley or Elvis Aron Presley (see Researcher’s Note) (born January 8, 1935, Tupelo, Mississippi, U.S.—died August 16, 1977, Memphis, Tennessee), American popular singer widely known as the “King of Rock and Roll” and one of rock music’s dominant performers from the mid-1950s until his death.
[...]
*From 1956 through 1958 he completely dominated the best-seller charts and ushered in the age of rock and roll, opening doors for both white and black rock artists.* His television appearances, especially those on Ed Sullivan’s Sunday night variety show, set records for the size of the audiences. [...]
Presley became the teen idol of his decade, greeted everywhere by screaming hordes of young women, and, when it was announced in early 1958 that he had been drafted and would enter the U.S. Army, there was that rarest of all pop culture events, a moment of true grief. *More important, he served as the great cultural catalyst of his period.* Elvis projected a mixed vision of humility and self-confidence, of intense commitment and comic disbelief in his ability to inspire frenzy. *He inspired literally thousands of musicians*—initially those more or less like-minded Southerners, from Jerry Lee Lewis and Carl Perkins on down, who were the first generation of rockabillies, and, later, people who had far different combinations of musical and cultural influences and ambitions. *From John Lennon to Bruce Springsteen, Bob Dylan to Prince, it was impossible to think of a rock star of any importance who did not owe an explicit debt to Presley.*
Beyond even that, Presley inspired his audience. “It was like he whispered his dream in all our ears and then we dreamed it,” said Springsteen at the time of Presley’s death. You did not have to want to be a rock and roll star or even a musician to want to be like Elvis—which meant, ultimately, to be free and uninhibited and yet still a part of the everyday. Literally millions of people—an entire generation or two—defined their sense of personal style and ambition in terms that Elvis first personified. [...]

*2. Οι Who (που κτγμ έχουν συνεισφέρει πολλαπλάσια απ' ό,τι οι Μπιτλς): http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/642975/the-Who
*the Who, British rock group that was *among the most popular and influential bands of the 1960s and ’70s* and that originated the rock opera. [...] Though primarily inspired by American rhythm and blues, the Who took a bold step toward defining a uniquely British rock vernacular in the 1960s.
[...]
The West London quartet cultivated a Pop art image to suit the fashion-obsessed British “mod” subculture and matched that look with the rhythm-and-blues sound that mod youth favoured. Townshend ultimately acknowledged that clothing made from the Union Jack, sharp suits, pointy boots, and short haircuts were a contrivance, but it did the trick, locking in a fanatically devoted core following. Fashion, however, was strictly a starting point for the Who; by the late 1960s the mods were history, and the Who were long past needing to identify themselves with the uniform of any movement. [...]

*3. Οι Μπιτλς: http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/57495/the-Beatles
*the Beatles, British musical quartet and a global cynosure for the hopes and dreams of a generation that came of age in the 1960s. [...]
In those years the Beatles effectively reinvented the meaning of rock and roll as a cultural form. The American artists they admired and chose to emulate—Chuck Berry, Little Richard, Fats Domino, Elvis Presley, the Everly Brothers, Buddy Holly, the pioneering rock composers Jerry Leiber and Mike Stoller, the influential soul songwriter Smokey Robinson, and, after 1964, folksinger and topical songwriter Bob Dylan—became widely regarded as canonic sources of inspiration, offering “classical” models for aspiring younger rock musicians. At the same time, the original songs the Beatles wrote and recorded dramatically expanded the musical range and expressive scope of the genre they had inherited. Their close vocal harmonies, subtle arrangements, and clever production touches, combined with an elemental rhythm section anchored by Starr’s no-nonsense drumming, created new standards of excellence and beauty in a form of music previously known for amateurism. [...]


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Έλα να κάνουμε μια αγκαλίτσα.:-D


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2012)

Από τα παραπάνω, εγώ θα κρατήσω τούτο (γιατί μ' ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο):

In those years the Beatles effectively reinvented the meaning of rock and roll as a cultural form. (...) At the same time, the original songs the Beatles wrote and recorded dramatically expanded the musical range and expressive scope of the genre they had inherited. Their close vocal harmonies, subtle arrangements, and clever production touches, combined with an elemental rhythm section anchored by Starr’s no-nonsense drumming, created new standards of excellence and beauty in a form of music previously known for amateurism.

Από τους Who μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα το Quadrophenia.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2012)

Τη μία κύρια διαφορά την ανέφερε ήδη ο Κώστας. Ο Έλβις ήταν απλώς performer (σκεύος, vessel). Οι Μπιτλς έγραφαν τη μουσική τους και έκαναν τεράστια μουσικά πειράματα (α μπράβο, τα πρόσθεσε κι αυτά).

Η δεύτερη και κυριότερη διαφορά είναι ότι σε μένα αρέσουν οι μεν, στον Ζάζουλα ο δε. Και περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθοκορφάδες. Δεν πά' να βγάλετε τον ένα βασιλιά και τους άλλους σκαθάρια...


ΥΓ. Πρόσφατα διάβασα και βρήκα πολύ καλό το άρθρο για τους Beatles στο allmusic.com:
http://www.allmusic.com/artist/the-beatles-mn0000754032


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Από την έκδοση του '67 είχα μάθει όλες τις πρωτεύουσες, καμία δεν ισχύει σήμερα


Κόψε κάτι Κάνε μια έκπτωση εδώ. Ούτε το χρώμα δεν βοηθάει (εκτός αν δεν θέλεις να πιστέψουμε ούτε τα προηγούμενα... ;))



SBE said:


> ΥΓ2 Την έκφραση "πήγε κατά Ισραήλ" ή "πήγε στην Καπερναούμ" και λοιπά βιβλικά τοπωνύμια για όσους έφυγαν κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά, την έχουμε ή ήταν τοπική γλωσσική ιδιομορφία;


Αυτό με την Καπερναούμ μπορεί να το έχω ακούσει ή διαβάσει κανά δυο φορές σε μακρινά (πολύυυυ μακρινά) παιδικά χρόνια (στη βερσιόν «πήγε η ψυχή του στην Καπερναούμ»), αλλά για Ισραήλ δεν το έχω ξανακούσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> SBE said:
> 
> 
> > Από την έκδοση του '67 είχα μάθει όλες τις πρωτεύουσες, καμία δεν ισχύει σήμερα
> ...



Μπορεί να εννοεί του 1867.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο Έλβις ήταν απλώς performer (σκεύος, vessel).


«Απλώς» performer; ΑΠΛΩΣ; Sacrilege, κύριοι — SACRILEGE! Ακούς εκεί «σκεύος»... Εγώ σας έδειξα το τι γράφει η Μπριτάνικα, το πώς αντιμετωπίζει τρεις εμβληματικούς καλλιτέχνες και το πώς τους χαρακτηρίζει. Και, για να μην αλλάζει η συζήτηση, εγώ ΔΕΝ είπα αν οι Μπιτλς μου αρέσουν ή δεν μου αρέσουν — είπα πως είναι ΥΠΕΡΕΚΤΙΜΗΜΕΝΟΙ. Που είναι, τι να κάνουμε δηλαδή!... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2012)

Costas said:


> Το Πέλβις, πολύ μου άρεσε!


Τώρα, εννοείς ότι δεν είχες ακούσει το Elvis the Pelvis ή ότι η γραφή στα ελληνικά προκαλεί εναλλαγή συνειρμών στο ίδιο θέμα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> «Απλώς» performer; ΑΠΛΩΣ;


«Απλώς» είπα, όχι «απλός». Θες να ανοίξω νήμα για τη διαφορά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2012)

Ζαζ, καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος της προβολής του Έλβις οφείλεται στο ότι «έσωσε» και διατήρησε «λευκό» το αμερικάνικο ροκ εντ ρολ;


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 16, 2012)

Οι Beatles θα μπορούσαν να ήταν ένα εξίσου παροδικό συγκρότημα της δεκαετίας τους αν δεν είχαν την τύχη να τους αναλάβει ο George Martin. Ίσως ήταν και η πρώτη φορά που αναδείχθηκε η αξία του καλού παραγωγού για ένα συγκρότημα. Ο συνταγματάρχης Πάρκερ άλλο ρόλο βάραγε, δυστυχώς.

Μετά, η σύγκριση μεταξύ Έλβις και Μπιτλς είναι παραπλανητική. Μιλάμε για προϊόντα (όπως θέλετε το διαβάζετε) από δύο διαφορετικές κουλτούρες. Συμφωνώ με τ' ότι οι Μπιτλς είναι υπερεκτιμημένοι, αλλά η προσφορά τους στην συνολική εξέλιξη της μουσικής είναι απείρως βαθύτερη και ουσιαστικότερη απ' οποιονδήποτε Έλβις.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> «Απλώς» είπα, όχι «απλός». Θες να ανοίξω νήμα για τη διαφορά;


Μα, οι παρενθέσεις που έβαλες αμέσως μετά τα λένε όλα. Τι παναπεί ήταν «σκεύος»; Την όποια συνεισφορά του συζητάμε εδώ! Δηλαδή είναι σαν να λες ότι λ.χ. ο Μάικλ Τζόρνταν ήταν απλώς «σκεύος» κάποιων προπονητικών οδηγιών, ότι δεν του οφείλει τίποτα το μπάσκετ, ότι δεν το προήγαγε ο ίδιος, ότι δεν ενέπνευσε άλλους παίκτες και προπονητές.



drsiebenmal said:


> Ζαζ, καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος της προβολής του Έλβις οφείλεται στο ότι «έσωσε» και διατήρησε «λευκό» το αμερικάνικο ροκ εντ ρολ;


Τώρα, Δόκτωρ, αυτό το λες επειδή πιστεύεις πραγματικά πως ίσχυε για τα χρόνια στη δεκαετία του 1950 που ξεκίνησε ο Έλβις; Ειλικρινά, έτσι; Διότι είναι τουλάχιστον άκυρο να μιλάμε για τον Έλβις ότι προβάλλεται σήμερα επειδή «κράτησε λευκό» το R'n'R — αν μιλούμε δε για το τότε, φυσικά και υπήρχε μεγάλη αντίδραση στο ότι έβαζε τη μαύρη μουσική στα σπίτια των λευκών. Ο Έλβις ήταν η προσωποίηση του Εωσφόρου για πολλούς Αμερικανούς, μην το ξεχνάμε. Άνοιξε δρόμο εκεί όπου δεν υπήρχε. Μετά από αυτόν, όλοι μπορούσαν να κάνουν πια μουσική αυτού του είδους — τα πράγματα είχαν πάρει τον δρόμο τους.


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τώρα, εννοείς ότι δεν είχες ακούσει το Elvis the Pelvis ή ότι η γραφή στα ελληνικά προκαλεί εναλλαγή συνειρμών στο ίδιο θέμα;


Ίσως να το είχα ακούσει, και τώρα να το ξανάκουσα αφού το είχα πρώτα ξεχάσει, ίσως όχι. Δεν κρατάω πια ρέκορντς για τέτοια πράματα, κι αυτό έχει το καλό ότι τα διασκεδάζω δυο φορές!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Συμφωνώ με τ' ότι οι Μπιτλς είναι υπερεκτιμημένοι, αλλά η προσφορά τους στην συνολική εξέλιξη της μουσικής είναι απείρως βαθύτερη και ουσιαστικότερη απ' οποιονδήποτε Έλβις.


Ο λόγος που είμαι τόσο αλλεργικός στο ότι οι Μπιτλς είναι υπερεκτιμημένοι είναι επειδή το γεγονός αυτό αφήνει στη σκιά τη συνεισφορά άλλων καλλιτεχνών της εποχής τους. Τώρα, για το το εάν «η προσφορά τους στην συνολική εξέλιξη της μουσικής είναι απείρως βαθύτερη και ουσιαστικότερη απ' οποιονδήποτε Έλβις», δεν θα με παρεξηγήσεις που βάζω τα γέλια, έτσι; Διότι είναι σαν να λέμε ότι η συνεισφορά του Στιβ Τζομπς είναι απείρως βαθύτερη και ουσιαστικότερη απ' ό,τι του Ντένις Ρίτσι — μα, αν δεν είχε προϋπάρξει ο Ρίτσι με το Unix (και με ΠΟΛΛΑ άλλα), δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει ο Τζομπς το OS X! Χωρίς την καταλυτική συνεισφορά τού Έλβις, δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πώς θα ήταν το ροκ (και το πανκ) σήμερα. Αυτό ακριβώς λέει κι η Μπριτάνικα, κι απορώ γιατί αρνείστε να το δείτε. Πιθανολογώ ότι κάποιοι επηρεάζονται από το μήνυμα διαμαρτυρίας της γενιάς εκείνης, όχημα για το οποίο αποτέλεσαν μεταξύ άλλων και οι Μπιτλς. Αλλά υπήρχε ήδη ένας στρωμένος δρόμος. Τον διεύρυναν, ναι· τον οδήγησαν κι αλλού, μάλιστα. Αλλά, καλώς ή κακώς, είχε προηγηθεί ο Βασιλιάς. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2012)

Ζαζ, η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι υπήρξαν «δύο» Έλβις, ο πρώτος (ίσως μέχρι το '63-'64) που ήταν όπως τον περιγράφεις (ο Σατανάς που έφερε τη μαύρη μουσική στα σπίτια των καλών Αμερικανών) και ο δεύτερος, που ακολούθησε και θεωρήθηκε ο μπροστάρης της λευκής Αμερικής σε αυτόν τον χώρο των μαύρων. Εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι πολλή από την απομένουσα σημερινή φήμη οφείλεται στον δεύτερο Έλβις ενώ το πιο σημαντικό μέρος του μουσικού του έργου ανήκει στον πρώτο.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 16, 2012)

Ζαζ, δεν αρνείται κανείς ότι το ροκ εν ρολ είναι αμερικανική εφεύρεση, ούτε ότι οι βάσεις της σύγχρονης μουσικής προέρχονται δυτικά του Ατλαντικού. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι δεν είναι τυχαίο που η ουσιαστική (και ουσιώδης) εξέλιξη του έγινε από την άλλη μεριά του Ατλαντικού. Γι' αυτό και εστιάζω στο θέμα της κουλτούρας, και είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι χωρίς την αγγλική συνεισφορά στο όλο φαινόμενο, τα πράγματα θα είχαν εξελιχθεί πολύ διαφορετικά. Ο Έλβις ήταν τελειωμένος -και μουσικά, και γενικότερα- πολύ πριν τον θάνατο του (ή οτιδήποτε έγινε -οι απόψεις, όπως ξέρεις, διίστανται). Όσο για την υπόλοιπη ροκ σκηνή στην Αμερική, μέχρι το 1969 τα πράγματα είχαν ήδη μετακινηθεί από τον καθαρόαιμο ήχο και συνθετικό στιλ των απαρχών της ροκ και πήγαιναν προς συντηρητικότερες και παραδοσιακότερες φόρμες. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τυχαία όλα αυτά, εξάλλου έχει αναλυθεί ιστορικά η συντηρητικοποίηση της αμερικανικής κοινωνίας από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60 και μετά.

Επίσης, μην ξεχνάς ότι η πραγματική έκρηξη του Έλβις, που κρατάει μέχρι σήμερα, έγινε μετά θάνατον. Μέχρι τότε, απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει αντιμετωπίζονταν περισσότερο ως νοσταλγικό κειμήλιο παρά ως ενεργός μουσικά καλλιτέχνης. Όπως εξάλλου και οι περισσότεροι μουσικοί της γενιάς του.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 16, 2012)

What is this? High school? 

Δεν έχω κανένα μα κανένα πρόβλημα με τη blatant sexuality, που ήταν το κυριότερο προσόν του Έλβις πέρα από μια μέτρια φωνή (συγκαιρινοί του υπήρχαν απείρως καλύτεροι και ως συνθέτες -που αυτός δεν ήταν- και ως περφόρμερς, αλλά δεν λίκνιζαν τόσο ωραία τη λεκάνη τους :twit: ) Παρ' όλ' αυτά, υστερίες και ουρλιαχτά και φατσογδαρσίματα, μαλλιοτραβήγματα και λιποθυμίες προκαλούσαν κι αυτά τα ξενέρωτα Αγγλόπουλα, και χωρίς να 'χουν τις χειλάρες του Έλβις :devil:, οπότε κάτι θα τους έβρισκαν οι κοπελιές, όχι;
Ξέχωρα απ' αυτό, δεν θυμάμαι τον Έλβις να έχει τραγουδήσει κάτι σαν το... ας πούμε... Eleanor Rigby (έτσι πρόχειρα ;) )

Εν κατακλείδι, εγώ είμαι Στοουνικιά και Μπαουικιά αλλά δεν το κάνω θέμα :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

Κάδμε, συμφωνώ με όσα λες — γι' αυτό και κατέστησα σαφές ότι «ο λόγος που είμαι τόσο αλλεργικός στο ότι οι Μπιτλς είναι υπερεκτιμημένοι *είναι επειδή το γεγονός αυτό αφήνει στη σκιά τη συνεισφορά άλλων καλλιτεχνών της εποχής τους*». Δεν ήταν τυχαία η αναφορά μου στους Who. Μπορώ να απαριθμήσω τουλάχιστο μια ντουζίνα συγκροτήματα με σημαντικότερη προσφορά απ' ό,τι οι Μπιτλς, που όμως κατά κανόνα επισκιάζονται από αυτούς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ξέχωρα απ' αυτό, δεν θυμάμαι τον Έλβις να έχει τραγουδήσει κάτι σαν το... ας πούμε... Eleanor Rigby (έτσι πρόχειρα ;) )


Τραγούδησε αρκετές και ωραίες μπαλάντες ο Πρίσλεϊ (σας θυμίζω ότι αυτά τα έχω ζήσει σε πρώτη έκδοση), αλλά δεν τις έγραφε ο ίδιος. Και κάποιες μπαλάντες των Μπιτλς είναι Μότσαρτ.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 16, 2012)

Ζαζ, ξανά: Δεν αμφισβητεί κανείς τη συνεισφορά των Who, ή των όποιων Who (άγγλων και/ή αμερικανών) οι οποίοι ήταν έτσι κι αλλιώς σε τελείως άλλο στιλ από του Μπιτλς. Είναι σαν να μου συγκρίνεις τους Black Sabbath με τον Frank Zappa. Ασχέτως τσουβαλιάσματος στην ομπρέλα του ροκ, μιλάμε για τελείως άλλη μουσική. Αυτό που έγινε είναι ότι με τους Μπιτλς με τη μία ανέβηκαν τα στάνταρ, σε καθαρά μουσικό επίπεδο. Οι ίδιοι θα μπορούσαν να συνεχίσουν να γράφουν κομμάτια όπως το twist and shout, αλλά εξελίξανε τα πάντα, χωρίς την ίδια στιγμή να τα καταστήσουν απρόσιτα στο ευρύ κοινό (και κάτσε άκου τα τζαμαρίσματα των Grateful Dead). Και θα ξαναπώ: Αν δεν ήταν ο Μάρτιν, δεν θα μιλάγαμε για τους Μπιτλς σήμερα. Αλλά δυστυχώς, δεν θα είχαμε και για ποιούς άλλους να μιλάμε. Δεν υπάρχουν άλλα συγκρίσιμα μεγέθη στον τομέα τους, τουλάχιστον για εκείνη την εποχή.

Και μη μου πεις τώρα ότι οι Μπιτλς επισκίασαν ή επισκιάζουν τον Ζάππα... :cheek:


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μπορώ να απαριθμήσω τουλάχιστο μια ντουζίνα συγκροτήματα με σημαντικότερη προσφορά απ' ό,τι οι Μπιτλς, που όμως κατά κανόνα επισκιάζονται από αυτούς.


Εμένα μ' αρέσουν οι Πινκ Φλόιντ περισσότερο από τους Μπιτλς αλλά τόσο άστοχη δήλωση δεν θα έκανα ποτέ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2012)

Πόσο χρειάζεται ακόμη το νήμα για να αυτονομηθεί;


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πόσο χρειάζεται ακόμη το νήμα για να αυτονομηθεί;



Έχω κάνει την ίδια ακριβώς συζήτηση για τους Μπιτλς ένα κάρο φορές, και δεν τους ακούω παρά μόνο στο άσχετο, κι εκεί ακόμη συγκεκριμένα κομμάτια...


----------



## Marinos (Aug 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πόσο χρειάζεται ακόμη το νήμα για να αυτονομηθεί;



Και μετά μπορούμε να αυτονομηθούμε οι Μπητλικοί και να αρχίσουμε το νήμα για το αν προτιμάμε Λένον ή ΜακΚάρτνεϊ. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Ζαζ, ξανά: Δεν αμφισβητεί κανείς τη συνεισφορά των Who, ή των όποιων Who (άγγλων και/ή αμερικανών) οι οποίοι ήταν έτσι κι αλλιώς σε τελείως άλλο στιλ από του Μπιτλς. Είναι σαν να μου συγκρίνεις τους Black Sabbath με τον Frank Zappa. Ασχέτως τσουβαλιάσματος στην ομπρέλα του ροκ, μιλάμε για τελείως άλλη μουσική.


Μα, γιατί; Αυτός που ριγά στη σκέψη τού πόσο έχουν συνεισφέρει οι Μπιτλς στη μουσική συχνά βλέπει τα πράγματα δυαδικά (δεν μιλώ για σένα, όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι) κι είναι σαν να μην υπήρξε σχεδόν τίποτ' άλλο τέτοιου μεγέθους. Όταν εγώ όμως ακούω Sabbath δεν μπορώ να μην αναγνωρίσω το τι συνεισέφεραν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, αλλά ούτε και να μην δω τους Cream στο μουσικό γενεαολογικό τους δέντρο· κι όταν ακούω Sex Pistols ή Clash ή Dead Kennedys ή Ramones δεν μπορώ να μην σκέφτομαι τους Velnet Underground, τους New York Dolls, τον Iggy — και τους Who. Τελοσπάντων, ό,τι και ν' ακούσω μπορώ να σκεφτώ οποιοδήποτε συγκρότημα ή καλλιτέχνη άφησε το στίγμα του... εκτός απ' τους υπερεκτιμημένους της κουβέντας μας. :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 16, 2012)

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στους παθιασμένους με τη μουσική -και όχι μόνο- Λεξιλόγους :laugh:


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 16, 2012)

Υπάρχουν πολλοί με την ίδια ακριβώς άποψη με εσένα, και παράλληλα, ένα ακόμη έμβλημα που κατηγορείται ότι είναι υπερεκτιμημένο είναι ο Μπομπ Ντίλαν (για τον οποίο δεν θα εκφέρω άποψη, επίτηδες). Αυτό όμως που δεν έχω ακούσει μέχρι στιγμής είναι τα ονόματα των αδικημένων. Και μη μου πεις για τους Who, ήταν ήδη τεράστιοι στην εποχή τους -και είναι ακόμη, θεωρούμενοι εξίσου τεράστιοι με τους Μπιτλς (πρόσεξε: Όχι μουσικής αξίας, αλλά καθαρά από άποψη απήχησης), τουλάχιστον για όσους ασχολούνται συνειδητά με την μουσική των '60'ς και '70'ς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2012)

Μωρέ helter-skelter θα γίνουμε.. :)

Επειδή αναφέρθηκαν Who, επιρροές και τα τοιαύτα:

"Helter Skelter" is a song written by Paul McCartney, credited to Lennon–McCartney, and recorded by The Beatles on their eponymous LP The Beatles, better known as The White Album. A product of McCartney's deliberate effort to create a sound as loud and dirty as possible, the clangorous piece has been noted for both its "proto-metal roar" and "unique textures" and *is considered by music historians as a key influence in the development of heavy metal.* The song was ranked #52 on the Rolling Stone magazine's "The Beatles 100 Greatest songs" list.

*McCartney was inspired to write the song after reading a 1967 Guitar Player magazine interview with The Who's Pete Townshend where he described their latest single, "I Can See for Miles", as the loudest, rawest, dirtiest song the Who had ever recorded.* McCartney then "wrote 'Helter Skelter' to be the most raucous vocal, the loudest drums, et cetera" and said he was "using the symbol of a helter skelter as a ride from the top to the bottom; the rise and fall of the Roman Empire—and this was the fall, the demise." In British English, the term "helter-skelter" not only has its meaning of "in disorderly haste or confusion" but is the name of a spiralling amusement park slide. *McCartney has used this song as a response to critics who accuse him of only writing ballads.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helter_Skelter_(song)


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 16, 2012)

Και κάτι ακόμα, μιας και μιλάμε για επιρροές...

Και επειδή υποτίθεται ότι η όλη ιστορία είναι φτιαχτή, πιο πολύ το παραθέτω για να δείξω ότι η θεωρία περί υπερεκτίμησης των Μπιτλς δεν είναι τωρινό φαινόμενο.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 16, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Και κάτι ακόμα, μιας και μιλάμε για επιρροές...



Αυτό μου θυμίζει μια σκηνή από δεν-θυμάμαι-ποιο βιβλίο του Χανίφ Κιουρέισι, με τον χίπη που βάζει στο μεγάφωνο του σχολείου το _Come together_ και μετά ακολουθεί το ρεύμα και το γυρνάει στο πανκ.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 16, 2012)

Elvis has left the building :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Dεν θυμάμαι τον Έλβις να έχει τραγουδήσει κάτι σαν το... ας πούμε... Eleanor Rigby.


Not impressed. Μου αρκεί που τραγούδησε (μεταξύ άλλων) αυτά: http://www.nj.com/entertainment/music/index.ssf/2012/08/elvis_presley_seven_landmark_s.html κι αυτό:




ΥΓ Πρόσεξε ότι εδώ δεν τον βλέπει κανένα κοινό, αλλά "λικνίζεται" επειδή απλώς νιώθει τη μουσική, τπτ άλλο. Αλλά εσείς εκεί, αμέσως να τον φάτε. 



Cadmian said:


> Ένα ακόμη έμβλημα που κατηγορείται ότι είναι υπερεκτιμημένο είναι ο Μπομπ Ντίλαν (για τον οποίο δεν θα εκφέρω άποψη, επίτηδες).


Για τα υπόλοιπα θα μιλήσουμε λίγο αργότερα, μόλις τελειώσω αυτό που έχω να κάνω, αλλά ως τότε πάρε τούτο (από εδώ: http://www.ology.com/app.php/post/7...e-re-pretty-sure-you-don-t-know-about-bobby-d):
*5. After Elvis died, Dylan didn't speak to anyone for a week. *


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κόψε κάτι Κάνε μια έκπτωση εδώ. Ούτε το χρώμα δεν βοηθάει (εκτός αν δεν θέλεις να πιστέψουμε ούτε τα προηγούμενα... ;))



Γιατί βρε δόχτορα, πόσες πρωτεύουσες σημερινές έχουν το ίδιο όνομα ή είναι στην ίδια χώρα με τη δεκαετία του '60; Οι μισές;


----------



## bernardina (Aug 16, 2012)

Μάλλον δεν έγινα σαφής όταν έδωσα το παράδειγμα του _Έλινορ Ρίγκμπι._
Ήθελα να πω ότι οι Μπίτληδες δεν έμειναν στατικοί, αρκούμενοι στα φαινομενικά απλοϊκά, ανάλαφρα, ερωτικά τραγουδάκια, αλλά εξελίχθηκαν --_και_ θεματικά, στο στίχο τους, _και_ μουσικά--, πολύ περισσότερο από τον Έλβις που έμεινε κολλημένος για καιρό στο ίδιο μοτίβο, ώσπου κατέληξε να τραγουδάει στα καζίνα του Βέγκας, πρησμένος σαν βατράχι από τη χαπαδούρα, αυτός ο Άδωνις*,  μέχρι να φτάσει στο τέλος που είχε...

*Δεν το λέω καθόλου ειρωνικά. Θα πρέπει να τρέχει γιαούρτι στο αίμα μιας γυναίκας για να την αφήνει ασυγκίνητη αυτό το βλέμμα, έστω κι αν ξέρει ότι είναι επιτηδευμένο. ;) Να την εκνευρίσει μπορεί, αλλά να την αφήσει αδιάφορη, μάλλον δύσκολο...


----------



## Elsa (Aug 16, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εν κατακλείδι, εγώ είμαι Στοουνικιά και Μπαουικιά αλλά δεν το κάνω θέμα :laugh:



Κι εγώ Μπαουικιά και Λεντζεπελινικιά κατά βάση, αλλά αναγνωρίζω τη συνεισφορά και την αξία *και *των Μπιτλς *και *του Έλβις. 
(και του Έλβις Κοστέλο, επίσης! :inno: )


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 17, 2012)

Ειρήνη υμίν, αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες!


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2012)

That's all right!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 17, 2012)

Και για να μη φανεί ότι κάνω την πάπια, ας τοποθετηθώ κι εγώ στο ζήτημα που δίχασε την κοινότητά μας. ;)

1. Στο δικό μου μυαλό, ποτέ δεν μπήκε ζήτημα επιλογής μεταξύ Έλβις και Μπητλς. Ήταν δυο διαφορετικά κεφάλαια στο μάθημα "Πολύ μεγάλοι της σύγχρονης λαϊκής μουσικής".

2. Αντιθέτως, νωρίς τέθηκε το ζήτημα Μπητλς ή Στόουνς. Κι επέλεξα Στόουνς. Ίσως γιατί οι πρώτοι μου φαίνονταν πολύ γλυκεροί, πολύ αγαπουλήνια, πολύ αψεγάδιαστοι (επιφανειακά τουλάχιστον) για να παίξουν τον ρόλο των ειδώλων της εφηβικής και μετεφηβικής ηλικίας. :)

3. Στην πορεία αγάπησα πολύ περισσότερο άλλα συγκροτήματα. Για μένα (αλλά δεν έχω την απαίτηση να μοιραστεί την άποψή μου κανένας άλλος), οι Λαβ π.χ. ήταν πολύ σπουδαιότεροι κι από τους δύο παραπάνω (ή μήπως πρέπει να πω κι από τους τρεις;).

4. Πολύ περισσότερο αγάπησα επίσης μουσικούς της "εποχής μου", συγκροτήματα που βρίσκονταν στην πιο παραγωγική τους περίοδο τη δεκαετία του '80. Ας πούμε ότι είναι ζήτημα κοινών βιωμάτων και προσωπικών αναμνήσεων. Δεν σχετίζεται απαραίτητα με την αντικειμενική μουσική αξία του καθενός (στον βαθμό που μπορεί να υπάρξει τέτοιο πράγμα).

5. Οι προσωπικές μου προτιμήσεις και συμπάθειες δεν με κάνουν να παραγνωρίσω την αντικειμενική σπουδαιότητα του κάθε ονόματος όσον αφορά τη δημοφιλία του, τη συμβολή του στην εξέλιξη της μουσικής, την επιδραστικότητά του κ.ο.κ. Έτσι, αδυνατώ να βγάλω τους Μπητλς από την κατηγορία των τεράστιων (μολονότι σε κάποιο βαθμό συμμερίζομαι την άποψη Ζαζ και Ελληγεννούς περί υπερτίμησης). 

6. Το γνωστό, κοινότοπο και τετριμμένο: De gustibus et de coloribus non disputandum est. Αν κάποια μουσική βοηθάει έναν άνθρωπο να νιώσει πιο όμορφα και να αναδείξει τον καλύτερο εαυτό του, εμένα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος. Εγώ θα κάνω τις επιλογές μου για τον εαυτό μου (κι αν είναι κι άλλοι με ίδιες προτιμήσεις τόσο το καλύτερο).


----------



## Marinos (Aug 17, 2012)

Εγώ θα ορκιζόμουν ότι οι αγαπημένοι σου θα ήταν οι Dead Can Dance ;)


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 17, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ θα ορκιζόμουν ότι οι αγαπημένοι σου θα ήταν οι Dead Can Dance ;)



Ήταν πράγματι μεταξύ των (αρκετών) πολύ αγαπημένων. ;)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 17, 2012)

Ο βήχας κι ο Μεσαίωνας δεν κρύβονται!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μωρέ helter-skelter θα γίνουμε.. :)
> 
> Επειδή αναφέρθηκαν Who, επιρροές και τα τοιαύτα:
> 
> "Helter Skelter" is a song written by Paul McCartney, credited to Lennon–McCartney, and recorded by The Beatles on their eponymous LP The Beatles, better known as The White Album. A product of McCartney's deliberate effort to create a sound as loud and dirty as possible, the clangorous piece has been noted for both its "proto-metal roar" and "unique textures" and *is considered by music historians as a key influence in the development of heavy metal.*...



Απλά έλεος. Beatle fanboy το έγραψε αυτό, δεν παίζει. Αλήθεια; Key influence η άνοστη, μονότονη φλωριά, όταν είχαν προηγηθεί απίστευτα κομμάτια από άλλα συγκροτήματα, γνωστά και άγνωστα, που έχουν 50 φορές περισσότερη σχέση με την εξέλιξη του είδους;


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2012)

Check this. 






*"Helter Skelter" + "Heavy metal" in Google books:*

https://www.google.com/search?q="helter+skelter"+"Heavy+metal"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 17, 2012)

Ονόματα συγκροτημάτων και τίτλους τραγουδιών. Εναλλακτικά δεν συζητάμε, απλά τρολάρουμε.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2012)

Για τον καλό μου Ρογήρο. Που τον εκτιμούσα ήδη για πολλούς λόγους, τώρα για έναν ακόμη! 








Κι αυτό


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2012)

Κι αυτό έτσι στο ξεκούδουνο, απλώς επειδή μ' αρέσει :twit:






Το νήμα παρεκτρέπεται εκτροχιάζεται ολοταχώς... Ώρες ώρες έχω την εντύπωση ότι πάσχουμε από κάποιας μορφής ADHD


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Θα γράψω αργότερα σήμερα, μόλις βρω το κατάλληλο χρονικό σλοτ, κάτι πιο αντικειμενικό από τα «σκεύη» που κατέθεσα με πειρακτική διάθεση αποκλειστικά, αλλά προς το παρόν, πάντα με πειρακτική διάθεση, άλλη μια επιλογή από τον καλό δίσκο των Love (για να τριτώσει το κακό). Διότι, όταν λέμε Love, εννοούμε κυρίως _Forever Changes_, που είναι ένας από τους καλύτερους δίσκους όλων των εποχών, και είναι αυτό που είναι επειδή έχει ενσωματώσει άριστα όλα τα καλά διδάγματα από τη Βρετανική Εισβολή, τόσο που σε κάθε του επιτυχημένη στροφή (και είναι πάμπολλες) το έμπειρο αφτί μπορεί να διακρίνει ακριβώς κάτι από τη βρετανική επιρροή (όχι μόνο Μπιτλς). Αλλά κάποιες αγάπες είναι πολύ υποκειμενικές. Αυτό εδώ το Red Telephone, ας πούμε, το λατρεύω [και] για τη στιγμή που αρχίζουν να απαγγέλλουν πάνω στη μουσική: «They're locking them up today / They're throwing away the key / I wonder who it will be tomorrow, you or me?»


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 17, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Για τον καλό μου Ρογήρο. Που τον εκτιμούσα ήδη για πολλούς λόγους, τώρα για έναν ακόμη!
> ...



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Μπέρνη! :):):) Και τα δύο είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 17, 2012)

Μερσί, Νίκελ, για το ωραίο σχόλιο σχετικά με τους Λαβ (σε λίγο θα έχουμε μαζέψει όλα τα γιουτουμπάκια από το Φορέβερ Τσέηντζες :) ). Κτγμ. πάντως, οι Λαβ δεν ήταν απλώς εξαιρετικοί ως προς την αφομοίωση βρετανικων επιρροών. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι ήταν το πρώτο, ίσως, σπουδαίο συγκρότημα με μικτή (αφροαμερικανική-λευκή) σύνθεση. Και Λαβ δεν είναι μόνο το τρίτο άλμπουμ τους. Είναι, οπωσδήποτε, και το πρώτο με τα A Message to Pretty, Signed D.C. και αυτό εδώ (κι ας μην ήταν δική τους σύνθεση):


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2012)

Κάνω απόλυτες διατυπώσεις, Ρογήρε, για να σας πειράξω και μόνο. Όπως είπα από την αρχή, περί ορέξεως… Ελπίζω να συμφωνείτε ότι και η διατύπωση για τους «υπερτιμημένους Μπιτλς» δεν είναι παρά η υποκειμενική τοποθέτηση σε σχέση με ένα αντικειμενικό δεδομένο (πωλήσεις δίσκων, διαρκής κάλυψη, αναλύσεις κ.λπ.). 

Για τους καλλιτέχνες που συζητάμε οι περισσότεροι κάνατε τις επιλογές σας από κάποιο έτοιμο μενού όπου ήδη βρίσκονταν οι Μπιτλς, οι Ντορς, ο Έλβις, ο Μπομπ Ντίλαν, οι Τζέθρο Ταλ, οι Τζένεσις κ.ο.κ.. Έχει διαφορά όταν ανακαλύπτεις τον έναν καλλιτέχνη μετά τον άλλο, τον καθένα μέσα σε συγκεκριμένες χρονικές, μουσικές, κοινωνικές και γεωγραφικές συντεταγμένες. Ποια είναι η μουσική σου παιδεία; Τι ακούνε στο σπίτι σου και τι ακούνε οι φίλοι σου, η ίδια η χώρα σου; Ποια πρόσβαση έχεις στη μουσική; Από πού ακούς; Πόση μουσική μπορείς να έχεις δική σου; Πόσες ώρες μπορείς να επενδύεις για να ακούς; Εύκολα αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς ότι οι διαφορετικοί παράγοντες δημιουργούν τεράστιες υποκειμενικότητες. Γι' αυτό θεωρώ ότι είναι άστοχες οι συγκρίσεις που κάνουμε ή οι διατυπώσεις για «υπερτιμημένους», όχι μόνο γιατί Έλβις και Μπιτλς είναι μήλα και πορτοκάλια, αλλά γιατί αυτοί που τους έβαλαν εκεί που τους έβαλαν έκριναν με τρόπους εντελώς διαφορετικούς από τους δικούς μας, τρόπους που συχνά δεν μπορούμε ούτε να υποψιαστούμε.

Θα ήθελα να φτιάξουμε κάποια στιγμή ένα νήμα για τις στιγμές των μουσικών αποκαλύψεων, τις στιγμές που πάθαμε την πλάκα μας καθώς ακούγαμε κάτι εντελώς καινούργιο. Ναι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2012)

Mike Oldfield. Ο πιο αδικημένος μουσικός της γενιάς του, πραγματικά πρωτοπόρος, όχι beatles-πρωτοπόρος. Και αν τον ξέρει κανείς σήμερα είναι για τα 2 πρώτα λεπτά του σχεδόν 50λεπτου Tubular Bells. Όποτε κάποιος μού εκθειάζει την πρωτοπορία των Beatles (την ποια; ) τού πετάω τον Μικέ. Είναι άλλο πράγμα να λες ότι σού αρέσουν οι Beatles, ότι κόβεις φλέβες ή ό,τι άλλο θες κι άλλο να λες ότι ήταν πρωτοπόροι. Δημοφιλείς ναι, πρωτοπόροι όχι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2012)

Ενώ είσαι στις θετικές επιστήμες και σου αρέσει η ακρίβεια σε κάποιες διατυπώσεις, σε άλλες περιπτώσεις κάνεις διατυπώσεις (γενικεύσεις, υποκειμενικές εκτιμήσεις) που σκοντάφτει απάνω τους ακόμα και ελέφαντας. (Τυχαίνει να έχω με το Μάικ [με τη μουσική του] εξαιρετικά στενή σχέση. Άσε που είναι και από τους λίγους που έκανα τον κόπο να πάω να ακούσω λάιβ.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2012)

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το συζητήσουμε και να δεχτώ ότι κάνω λάθος, αν μου πεις σε ποιο κομμάτι ακριβώς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2012)

Προχείρως, στο ότι ο Όλντφιλντ έβγαλε έναν (μόνο) δίσκο που μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι ολόκληρος καλός (σαν τους Love), που δεν δημιούργησε μόδα, σχολή ή μιμητές, δεν έχει καν στίχους, είναι μόνο καλή εφαρμογή μιας έξυπνης ιδέας, και στη συνέχεια ο Μάικ ακολούθησε έναν κομψό κατήφορο ως προς τη δημιουργικότητα και την καινοτομία.


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2012)

Μια που όλοι λέμε απόψεις, να πω κι εγώ. 
Φυσικά και τα κριτήρια είναι υποκειμενικά, και μην ξεχνάμε ότι παίζει και το πότε πέθανε ο καθένας ή πότε το διαλύσανε το μαγαζί. 
Επίσης αλλιώς το βλέπει π.χ. ένας αμερικανός εβδομηντάρης που μεγάλωσε με Ελβις, παιδί του λαού, και τους Μπητλς τους ξέρει σαν εισαγόμενο προϊόν ιμιτασιόν που μετά το γύρισαν στο ανατολίτικο κι εκεί τους έχασε γιατί έπαψε να διαβάζει κουτσομπολίστικα. 
Αλλιώς τους βλέπει ο Άγγλος εβδομηντάρης που πριν εμφανιστούν οι Μπητλς άκουγε Ζυλιέτ Γκρεκό, θεωρούσε τους αμερικανούς σαματάδες και μετά έγινε ατίθασο νιάτο. 
Κι αλλιώς τα ακούει η ανηψιά μου που έχει μεγαλώσει με Ρέμο και ρηαλητάδες. 

Δεν έχει νόημα να υποτιμούμε τους ερμηνευτές (βλ. Ελβις). Δεν έχει ο στιχουργός κι ο συνθέτης καμιά μαγική ικανότητα να κάνει ένα τραγούδι καλύτερο άμα το λέει ο ίδιος κουτσά - στραβά. Γι'αυτό και πολλά άσματα γίνονται πιο γνωστά από δεύτερες εκτελέσεις και διασκευές, γιατί οι πρώτες ήταν χάλια. Και τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα δεν τραγουδάνε το δικό τους υλικό. Απλά στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο δεν ακούμε ποτέ ποιοί τα γράφουν γιατί έτσι είναι. Ξέρει κανένας ποιός έχει γράψει τα σουξέ της Μπρίτνει Σπηρς; 

Όσο για το ποιός επηρεάστηκε από ποιόν κλπ, μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για επαγγελματίες μουσικούς, το μυαλό τους είναι συντονισμένο να προσέχει τη μουσική που ακούνε και έχουνε πολλά βιώματα μουσικά από τις μουσικές σπουδές τους. Δεν είναι σαν εμένα κι εσένα. Ακόμα κι αυτοί που τώρα ξεκινάνε και δεν θα γίνουν διάσημοι. Οι απ'έξω από το χορό μπορεί να νομίζουν ότι η σύνθεση είναι καμιά βαθιά εγκεφαλική διεργασία που πρέπει κανείς να ερευνήσει βαθύτερα νοήματα κλπ κλπ. Για τους περισσότερους νομίζω είναι όπως μια δική μας μέρα στο γραφείο. Αυτό κάνουν. Και δεν το κάνουν απομονωμένοι και χωρίς βοήθεια. Οπότε ναι, μπορεί να επηρεάστηκαν κι οπό το πώς φώναζε ο μανάβης στη λαϊκή.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Οπότε ναι, μπορεί να επηρεάστηκαν κι από το πώς φώναζε ο μανάβης στη λαική.



Όπως:




ή:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προχείρως, στο ότι ο Όλντφιλντ έβγαλε έναν (μόνο) δίσκο που μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι ολόκληρος καλός (σαν τους Love), που δεν δημιούργησε μόδα, σχολή ή μιμητές, δεν έχει καν στίχους, είναι μόνο καλή εφαρμογή μιας έξυπνης ιδέας, και στη συνέχεια ο Μάικ ακολούθησε έναν κομψό κατήφορο ως προς τη δημιουργικότητα και την καινοτομία.



Tubular Bells, Hergest Ridge, Ommadawn (ίσως το καλύτερο άλμπουμ όλων των εποχών), Incantations, ήταν όλα διαμάντια, από την πρώτη ως την τελευταία νότα. Δεν έμεινε σε ένα είδος μουσικής αλλά γύρισε όλη την λαϊκή μουσική σκηνή της ανθρωπότητας. Από τζαζ σε ηλεκτρονική κι από φολκ σε χαρντ ροκ. Ναι, έχει άλμπουμ των 90's που είχαν αρκετή αδιάφορη σαβούρα, αλλά είχε και απίστευτες εμπνεύσεις, όπως το Amarok, που είναι από τα πιο τολμηρά πράγματα που έχουν ποτέ γραφτεί (αν έχεις το κουράγιο να το ακούσεις ολόκληρο).

Τίγκα στον συμβολισμό, με φοβερές καινοτομίες στον ήχο της κιθάρας, εφηύρε το φολκ-ροκ, την συμφωνική ροκ και εισήγαγε τρομερές τεχνολογικές καινοτομίες, φέρνοντας τις στουντιακές δυνατότητες στα όριά τους.

Μπορείς να τον κατηγορήσεις για την -δικαιολογημένη πάντως- εμμονή του στο Tubular Bells καθώς και για το ότι έμεινε πολύ καιρό στην ελαφριά ποπ, που η μόδα της είχε περάσει μια δεκαετία πριν. Τώρα δεν είμαι σπίτι, αλλά όταν γυρίσω θα σου γράψω λίστα με μιμητές και με άτομα που επηρεάστηκαν, κτλ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2012)

Να προσθέσω ότι εκτός από το μανάβη στη λαϊκή, επειδή όλοι θέλουν να εξασφαλίσουν το πλουσιοπάροχο ζην αλλιώς θα ήταν δάσκαλοι μουσικής σε σχολείο και θα γράφανε τραγούδια για την χορωδία της εκκλησίας, ότι το "επηρεάστηκε" και όλα τα σχετικά τις πιο πολλές φορές είναι "όλος ο κόσμος ακούει τέτοια, ας φτιάξουμε κι εμείς ένα να πουλήσει". Δεν υπάρχει μυστήριο, δεν υπάρχει επιρροή, είναι το πώς ο καθένας μπορεί να φτιάξει δική του εκδοχή της κάθε τάσης.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2012)

@Helle, είδες που δεν καταλαβαίνεις την υπερβολή του άλλου; Αν πρέπει να μου κάνεις ανάλυση για τον Όλντφιλντ (που τον ξέρω καλά) για να με πείσεις, πόσες σελίδες ανάλυσης πρέπει να σου γράψω εγώ σε μια (μάταιη) προσπάθεια να σε πείσω; Άσ' το καλύτερα. Μου 'χει βγει που μου 'χει βγει από τ' αφτιά ο Όλντφιλντ τα τελευταία _τριάντα_ χρόνια.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα ήθελα να φτιάξουμε κάποια στιγμή ένα νήμα για τις στιγμές των μουσικών αποκαλύψεων, τις στιγμές που πάθαμε την πλάκα μας καθώς ακούγαμε κάτι εντελώς καινούργιο. Ναι;



Ναι Ναι Ναι!


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 18, 2012)

Σχετικό με το νήμα, μιας και γίνεται η συζήτηση περί πρωτοπορίας.


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το άρθρο (κοιτάξτε όμως και τα σχόλια), ο Έλβις ήταν εβραϊκής καταγωγής από τη μεριά των θηλυκών προγόνων του. Πάντως, δεν ξέρω για βασιλιάδες, αλλά πατέρας του ροκ-εν-ρολλ για μένα είναι ο Chuck Berry. Τι να μας πει ο Έλβις...


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Σχετικό με το νήμα, μιας και γίνεται η συζήτηση περί πρωτοπορίας.


Έχει πολλή ύλη για διάβασμα (ουφ), αλλά έχει μαζέψει όλα τα καλά παιδιά, τις μεγάλες αλλοτινές αγάπες μου.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 20, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, έχει άλμπουμ των 90's που είχαν αρκετή αδιάφορη σαβούρα, αλλά είχε και απίστευτες εμπνεύσεις, όπως το Amarok, που είναι από τα πιο τολμηρά πράγματα που έχουν ποτέ γραφτεί (αν έχεις το κουράγιο να το ακούσεις ολόκληρο).



+1 για το Amarok. 
Το πρώτο πεντάλεπτο της πρώτης πλευράς είναι η πιο εκπληκτική εισαγωγή σε δίσκο που έχω ακούσει ποτέ. Μετά όμως ομολογουμένως γίνεται δύσκολο άκουσμα.

Μπήκα όμως στο νήμα για να μοιραστώ μαζί σας (για δεύτερη φορά, αλλά την προηγούμενη μου φαίνεται ότι πλην του Ζάζουλα δεν το είχε δει κανείς) ένα γιουτουμπάκι που αποδεικνύει την ευρύτατη και διαχρονική επιρροή που έχουν ασκήσει οι Μπητλς:


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Χτες άκουγα στο ραδιόφωνο εκπομπή για τον Έλβις Πρίσλει στην οποία είχαν ζητήσει από τους ακροατές να τους πουν τι έκαναν όταν έμαθαν για το θάνατό του και ποιό ήταν το αγαπημένο τους κομμάτι του. Οι πιο πολλοί έλεγαν ότι το '77 ήταν εικοσάρηδες, δηλαδή παιδιά που είχαν γεννηθεί αφού είχε κάνει τα μεγάλα του σουξέ και παρόλα αυτά ήταν θαυμαστές του. Ανέφεραν επίσης ότι ήταν πρωτοσέλιδο σε όλες τις εφημερίδες (κι αυτοί ήταν Άγγλοι, όχι Αμερικανοί). 

Επειδή κάποιος είπε στην αρχή ότι μετά το '60 ή το '64 ο Έλβις είχε καταντήσει γραφικός και εμφανιζόταν στο Λας Βέγκας (το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως δεν είναι το μέρος που πάνε οι αποτυχημένοι σταρ), να θυμίσω, όπως μου θύμισε χτες το ραδιόφωνο, ότι είχε τρία ακόμα μεγάλα σουξέ μετά το '69 και όλες του οι εμφανίσεις συνοδεύονταν από την ίδια υστερία. Απλώς είχε μεγαλώσει στην ηλικία το κοινό του, όπως είναι άλλωστε αναμενόμενο. Και όπως φαίνεται κι από το σχετικό άρθρο στη Βίκι ένα μέρος της αρνητικής εικόνας που έχουμε τώρα οφείλεται στις προσπάθειες των γύρω- γύρω του να βγάλουν κανά φράγκο μετά το θάνατό του, βγάζοντας στη φόρα διάφορα άπλυτα. Λες και όλοι οι άλλοι ήταν με το σταυρό στο χέρι. 
Κι η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον Πρίσλεϊ τον πρωτοέμαθα όταν πέθανε, που χρειάστηκε να μου εξηγήσουν οι γονείς μου ποιός ήταν αυτός και γιατί είχε γίνει είδηση ο θάνατός του. 

Και για να εκνευρίσω τους μεγαλύτερους, εγώ δεν έχω μεγαλύτερα αδέρφια. Οπότε όλα τα σουξέ της δεκαετίας του '70, με τα συγκροτήματα με τους μαλλιάδες που σκούζουν (ΤΜ γιαγιά μου) δεν τα ήξερα μικρή, τα πιο πολλά τα έμαθα όταν είχε περάσει η μόδα τους, στο πανεπιστήμιο από συμφοιτητές που είχαν υποστεί πλύση εγκεφάλου από τα μεγαλύτερα αδέρφια τους. Μάλιστα ο λόγος που τα έμαθα στο πανεπιστήμιο κι όχι νωρίτερα είναι γιατί ήμασταν πολλοί οι σπασίκλες και λύναμε ο ένας τις απορίες του άλλου ενώ στο λύκειο μας κοίταζαν οι άλλοι αφ'υψηλού και μας κορόιδευαν πίσω από την πλάτη μας ότι είμαστε καθυστερημένα (γελάει καλύτερα όποιος γελάει τελευταίος, αγαπητοί συμμαθητές δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι με κομμένο μισθό :devil:). 
Και ομολογουμένως, κάπως έτσι εκτός τόπου με κάνετε να αισθανθώ κι εγώ λίγο πιο πριν. Γενικά δεν μπορώ να ακούσω έστω και μία νότα σουξέ της εποχής χωρίς να αισθανθώ ότι ανήκω σε άλλη εποχή.


----------

